# Blue metal flake vinyl seat



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I got the bench seat back for my Ranger. Getting rid of the buckets and putting in a bench for appearance and stereo room. The headliner and visors are being done the same material. The carpet's going to be blue, and the dash and door panels white. I'm currently planning to paint the truck cadillac pearl white, with blue metalflake roof, and loads of pinstriping. To begin with I am going to run my Appliance fine wires, but eventually want to put it on 5.20's and Supremes.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

looks good


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 11 2007, 09:54 PM~7458017
> *I got the bench seat back for my Ranger. Getting rid of the buckets and putting in a bench for appearance and stereo room. The headliner and visors are being done the same material. The carpet's going to be blue, and the dash and door panels white. I'm currently planning to paint the truck cadillac pearl white, with blue metalflake roof, and loads of pinstriping. To begin with I am going to run my Appliance fine wires, but eventually want to put it on 5.20's and Supremes.
> 
> 
> ...


Seat looks really good!


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 12 2007, 04:54 AM~7458017
> *I got the bench seat back for my Ranger. Getting rid of the buckets and putting in a bench for appearance and stereo room. The headliner and visors are being done the same material. The carpet's going to be blue, and the dash and door panels white. I'm currently planning to paint the truck cadillac pearl white, with blue metalflake roof, and loads of pinstriping. To begin with I am going to run my Appliance fine wires, but eventually want to put it on 5.20's and Supremes.
> 
> 
> ...


 hello whar are you get the flake vinyl from???


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

that looks good...... :biggrin:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

http://www.kristkustoms.com/metal.html


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 12 2007, 10:48 PM~7462954
> *http://www.kristkustoms.com/metal.html
> *


thanks


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen a vinyl top done in metalflake? I've been thinking it might look cool.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that looks tight, not really traditional but looks damn nice!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

i seen that shit at hancock fabrics, wondered how it would look..... not bad man :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2007, 09:26 AM~7468749
> *that looks tight, not really traditional but looks damn nice!
> *


It may not be traditional lowrider, but it certainly is traditional lead sled kustom, which in my books were the first lowriders  .


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 13 2007, 09:14 PM~7472757
> *It may not be traditional lowrider, but it certainly is traditional lead sled kustom, which in my books were the first lowriders  .
> *


 :scrutinize: a ford ranger is a lead sled


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 13 2007, 09:14 PM~7472757
> *It may not be traditional lowrider, but it certainly is traditional lead sled kustom, which in my books were the first lowriders  .
> *


Damn true!


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 14 2007, 07:01 AM~7475149
> *:scrutinize:  a ford ranger is a lead sled
> *


No, but that's the style I want to do it in.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

That shit would look interesting in a flaked out candy car!!! :0


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Tight!!! never saw it before............but then again, i'm from the netherlands :biggrin:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

When my dad was going to high school in the 60's his best friend had a 1940 Ford pickup that was green metalflake with a white roof and toneau cover, with a tuck and roll interior in green metalflake and white (similar to my seat). It had Cragars and wide whitewall bias plies. That's kinda the truck I've always wanted to make this one like. I'm going to do my best to remove the 1990's look of the truck and make it look old. I'm going to use the old style "peep" mirrors, and convert to 1958 Fairlane push button door handles. All the "Ranger" emblems I'm going to swap out for Ranger emblems either a 58 Edsel Ranger, or 67 F100 Ranger. That way the emblems still say Ranger, but look old school. I'm hoping changing out all those trim pieces to vintage parts will give it an interesting look.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Mar 14 2007, 02:23 PM~7477422
> *Tight!!! never saw it before............but then again, i'm from the netherlands  :biggrin:
> *



dam, sorry for you.


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice. Don't forget to post up pics of the seat when its back in the Ranger. :thumbsup:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 14 2007, 06:03 PM~7478094
> *When my dad was going to high school in the 60's his best friend had a 1940 Ford pickup that was green metalflake with a white roof and toneau cover, with a tuck and roll interior in green metalflake and white (similar to my seat). It had Cragars and wide whitewall bias plies. That's kinda the truck I've always wanted to make this one like. I'm going to do my best to remove the 1990's look of the truck and make it look old. I'm going to use the old style "peep" mirrors, and convert to 1958 Fairlane push button door handles. All the "Ranger" emblems I'm going to swap out for Ranger emblems either a 58 Edsel Ranger, or 67 F100 Ranger. That way the emblems still say Ranger, but look old school. I'm hoping changing out all those trim pieces to vintage parts will give it an interesting look.
> *


I like your style, great idea man.


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I'll have progress pictures as things come. I'm leaving on a business trip to Nebraska till the first of May, but when I get back the headliner should be done. I hope to pull the engine sometime this spring, and have all mechanical work done this summer. My buddy who is helping me with the bodywork expects to be able to by early next winter. He just has to finish up a 68 Camaro, and a pair of 68 and 72 chevy C10. 

I built up a very healthy 11:1 compression 302 with trick flow aluminum heads, and a dual 4 barrel intake, and then a full manual valvebody C4 automatic for it already this winter. Although, I have since decided I want to use that engine in a different project (1950 Studebaker hot rod pickup). So the ranger is getting a stock rebuild on the 3.0L V6... nothing wrong with being slow as long as it's low


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 12 2007, 04:54 AM~7458017
> *I got the bench seat back for my Ranger. Getting rid of the buckets and putting in a bench for appearance and stereo room. The headliner and visors are being done the same material. The carpet's going to be blue, and the dash and door panels white. I'm currently planning to paint the truck cadillac pearl white, with blue metalflake roof, and loads of pinstriping. To begin with I am going to run my Appliance fine wires, but eventually want to put it on 5.20's and Supremes.
> 
> 
> ...


 hello are the flake vinyl easy to work whid??????


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I don't think it's much different to work with than any other vinyl. It is marine grade, so it is maybe a little thicker than most, but basically it is like any other vinyl.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 17 2007, 04:24 PM~7495824
> *I don't think it's much different to work with than any other vinyl. It is marine grade, so it is maybe a little thicker than most, but basically it is like any other vinyl.
> *


okey thank´s


----------

